Ask HN: What are some alternatives to Show HN? Other platforms to showcase - bangda
======
graystevens
[https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup](https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup)

They've put together a very comprehensive list of places to post your startup,
and some will certainly be relevant to just side projects etc. Depending on
what you're looking to showcase. This will certainly be one source I'll look
to, for what I launch my side project.

~~~
cdiamand
I've had some great luck promoting
[http://oppsdaily.com](http://oppsdaily.com) with some of the subreddits
mentioned.

In addition,
[http://reddit.com/r/financialindependence](http://reddit.com/r/financialindependence)
does a weekly self-promotion thread which has been a nice little bump in
traffic.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence/comments/5y7b...](https://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence/comments/5y7bfe/weekly_selfpromotion_thread_march_08_2017/)

~~~
fteem
Kudos on Opps Daily, big fan here, it's great!

~~~
cdiamand
Thanks! Glad you are enjoying it :D

~~~
fteem
Any tips on starting a newsletter? Or resources on landing pages, the
newsletter design or mailing platform? Or anything you wished you knew before
you started? :)

~~~
cdiamand
Wow, this would be a huge comment if I tried to tackle each of these topics!
Also, it's only been about 2 months since I officially started e-mailing so
take what I say with a grain of salt :)

I will say that It's been a valuable exercise to e-mail every unsubscriber and
ask why they left.

The number one reason people leave is because they don't want to get an e-mail
every day. We now offer a weekly recap email because of this feedback, and
I've actually had people return to the list who had previously left.

Sending an e-mail to someone is a privilege. Especially a daily e-mail. In my
opinion our time/attention is one of the most precious things we have.

I want the reader to be able to read and comprehend the opportunity in under
30 seconds and leave feeling like the e-mail had a positive impact on their
day.

If you're looking for any advice in specific, get in touch, I'm always happy
to help :)

------
j_s
Show HN is good for technical feedback, but often HN won't match up well with
the target audience. An example where this comes up is when HN commenters
complain about how they never read email newsletters so the sign up form /
email required / create an account step is a "complete waste of time" (but
email works!).

The most effective approach to actually getting customers is to build a
reputation as a problem-solver within the specific, related niche communities
and then offer the new tool as an alternative solution to problems. Most
people posting HN front-page follow-up note how the wave of traffic doesn't
typically convert well.

------
grey-area
If it's for a specific niche, probably best to contact newsletters or news
sites about that niche, and try to get them to feature it, that's better than
showing something to HN or similar sites. If you pick news outlets targeted at
your subject area you get a specific audience who is already interested in
your idea and is a much easier sell, and you might get far more useful
feedback - you want to talk to potential customers ideally. You don't say what
you want to showcase, it might help if you did as then people could give
specific suggestions.

If it's Go related (written in Go or about Go), it's welcome at
[https://golangnews.com](https://golangnews.com)

~~~
apeduru
Is there a Rust equivalent to golangnews?

~~~
kam
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/) and
[https://this-week-in-rust.org/](https://this-week-in-rust.org/)

------
samsolomon
If it's design-centric or technology that can helpdesigners, I'd suggest
posting it on Designer News. The kind of designers on there varies, but I
would say most are UI, product and front-end types.

[https://www.designernews.co/](https://www.designernews.co/)

------
tmnvix
[https://www.producthunt.com/](https://www.producthunt.com/)

~~~
bangda
But i am guessing product hunt does not showcase all products. There is a
whole selection process.

~~~
sideproject
well, it DOES list everything (in the 'new today' tab I think). But by default
it shows the ranked list of products. In that sense, it works similar to HN
where only top Show HNs are displayed in the homepage.

------
NicoJuicy
I'm actually building
[http://tagly.azurewebsites.net](http://tagly.azurewebsites.net)

It's like HN with tags and custom functionality. I use it mostly as
bookmarking service about AI and Machine learning.

Example of custom tag, here is the tag: CommentsByHackernews --
[http://tagly.azurewebsites.net/Item/Details?id=7febe5f0-fe64...](http://tagly.azurewebsites.net/Item/Details?id=7febe5f0-fe64-436e-955f-63aa8cd7387c)

Fyi: Currently, i have never send an email to the ones who subscribed. So if
you're interested :
[https://goo.gl/forms/obYXBzhIE14kZcM73](https://goo.gl/forms/obYXBzhIE14kZcM73)

------
rayalez
I've recently made a StartupFeedback subreddit. It's still very small, but I
think you might find it useful.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/StartupFeedback/](https://www.reddit.com/r/StartupFeedback/)

------
jiten_bansal
[https://betapage.co](https://betapage.co)

------
juancampa
A good place to get some exposure pre-launch:
[https://betalist.com/](https://betalist.com/)

Edit: here's an IFTTT recipe to get an email when a new startup is posted. So
far this has been my main interface with betalist
[https://ifttt.com/applets/13031p-email-me-when-a-new-
startup...](https://ifttt.com/applets/13031p-email-me-when-a-new-startup-is-
featured-on-betalist)

------
TACIXAT
I made a Discord channel [1] for startups and entrepreneurs. The goal is to
have a place to hangout, share ideas, and chat with similarly ambitious
people. It's pretty new, but every time someone in there has posted their site
people have checked it out and given feedback.

1\. Point at Infinity -
[https://discord.gg/F4jjKu7](https://discord.gg/F4jjKu7)

------
maxpert
I have been on [http://lobste.rs](http://lobste.rs) for quite a while now it's
a small community with quality stories. But you need an invite to join.

~~~
grey-area
Do you give out invites? I would like to join but didn't know who to ask.

------
rlancer
I'm the CTO of Collaborizm.com a great place to post and get feedback from a
global tech minded audience.

~~~
Raphmedia
Probably a false positive but
[https://www.collaborizm.com/](https://www.collaborizm.com/) triggers a
warning from Bitdefender :

"Bitdefender Endpoint Security Tools blocked this page The page is blocked by
Bitdefender Endpoint Security Tools Cloud (Phishing).

Access from your browser has been blocked."

------
omar3550
This Thread is God-sent, thank you! We are almost done with the first version
of our app - will be out around April!

------
awinter-py
FB/google ads

